# Hairless x Astrex hairless 08/10/2008



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like about 11, haven't had a good look yet, will update with pics soon. 

---

Pics from day 3


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

10 pups we thinks


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bump* Added pics


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

AWWW i like mummy! they look lovely

vi xx


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are lovely! Cans i have the doe??? :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

should have some more of those fuzzy ladies soon if you do want one?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol! I have some nekkids coming from Amalthea!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

Gorgeous pics (as usual)!!!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Updated pics   9 days old...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Thought you might wanna see the uglyness lol but cute at the same time


----------

